# CPEC And Its Benefits To Gilgit Baltistan



## WAJsal

Please note: It's nothing serious and not a long write-up on my part, i know i have missed some important topic. I have taken most of the content of the internet and have made sure to provide a source. And also note that, i am speaking in context of this region. Which also includes AJK. AJK and GB will equally benefit a lot from CPEC. It is supposed to be an informative and exciting read(hopefully). I have not looked to counter any conspiracy theories.
And as always, any suggestions are welcome. Please point out any mistakes.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*CPEC and it’s benefits to GB*
BY: @WAJsal 
Published on Pakistan Defense






The Karakoram mountain range, Astore Valley. — Photo by Najeeb Mahmud


Gilgit-Baltistan, also known as ‘The Jewel of Pakistan’...and rightly so, the region holds some of the most breath-taking views in the world, from the highest peaks in the world and the most number of glaciers in the world, to the most magnificent lakes in the world. Apart from the beauty, the region holds significant strategic importance, it borders Pakistan with China and will act as a gateway for the rest of Pakistan once China-Pakistan-Economic-Corridor is completed.
The strategic importance of the region is a historic one, considering : Gilgit-Baltistan was a part of Jammu and Kashmir princely state before partition, and on March 29, 1935, the British government took possession of Gilgit Agency from the state government, through a lease agreement for 60 years; reasons being The British feared of the Soviet expansionist moves, and therefore wanted to have direct control in the region. [1]
The strategic location of the region allows Pakistan to have a direct link with China. Karakoram Highway was built in 1979, it took about 20 years to be fully completed starting in 1959 and open to traffic in 1979. The Karakoram Highway or the KKH will play a key role in China-Pakistan-Economic-Corridor, being the starting point of the great vision and the project.
To be built over the next several years, the 3,218 kilometre route will connect Kashgar in China’s western Xinjiang region to the port of Gwadar. Currently, nearly 80 per cent of China’s oil is transported by ship from the Strait of Malacca to Shanghai, a distance of more than 16,000 km, with the journey taking between two to three months. But once Gwadar begins operating, the distance would be reduced to less than 5,000 km. KKH was to be realigned, and the existing network to be grown and perfected. Number of Tunnels, bridges and new roads have already been completed.

More details here: KKH Realignment: 94% work on the project completed so far, remaining to be completed by Sep. 25 this year


New projects are also in construction process:
Gilgit-Baltistan Expressway costing Rs82 billion would be the highest road in the world and bring economic revolution in the entire region, announced Gilgit-Baltistan Chief Minister Hafeezur Rahman.
“An expressway costing Rs50 billion from Gilgit to Skardu will facilitate people of G-B and another from Islamabad to G-B needing capital injection of Rs82 billion will be constructed under the CPEC (China-Pakistan Economic Corridor),” he said.
“The proposed Shonter-Astore road will reduce the distance between Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) and G-B by several hundred kilometres and also cut travel time between the two regions,” he added. [2]






Highlighted in red is the route of National Highway 35, which is to be completely rebuilt and upgraded under the CPEC agreement. Highlighted in blue is the 175 kilometre road between Gilgit and Skardu which is to be upgraded to a 4-lane highway. (Source:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karakoram_Highway#/media/File:KKHReconstructions.png)


It is also planned to make a rail link between Pakistan and China, which is a part of second phase of CPEC, and it is to be completed in 2018-2022.






Karakoram Highway route map. The Khunjerab Railway is set to travel a similar route to the pre-existing Karakoram Highway.

*Land of opportunities*

Being a tourism paradise CPEC is expected to boost the tourism industry in Pakistan, especially in Gilgit-Baltistan. The region is considered to be a mountaineer’s paradise, since it is home to five of the ‘eight-thousanders’ (peaks above 8,000 metres), as well as more than 50 mountains over 7,000 metres. It is also home to the world’s second highest peak K2 and the Nanga Parbat. [3]






The mighty Nanga Parbat soars high in the first light of the sun. —Photo by Ghulam Rasool


With improving security situation in the rest of the country and better infrastructure, this industry is expected to grow. Tourism plays a vital part for the locals in the region, most families are solely dependent on tourists. Tourism industry has never reached the potential it can mainly due to the poor infrastructure present and worsening security situation in the country. But in recent times this industry has improved and with more importance given to this sector things are expected to get better. And with CPEC going through the region, it is expected to attract more tourists.

“For a few years now, between 10,000 and 20,000 tourists would visit GB each year but in 2015, over 600,000 people visited GB and this year, it is expected that around one million people will travel to GB,” GB Tourism Secretary Jehanzeb Awan. [4]

Apart from the tourism industry a large chunk of the population relies on agriculture to support their living. Fruits of all sorts and dry fruits are a big part of this industry, this industry too has never really reached it potential. CPEC is bound to improve many basic thing stopping this industry from booming.

*Hopes *
*



*

Apples of Hunza...


With the CPEC passing through Gilgit-Baltistan, Salman hopes the route will open business opportunities for the region's traders.

Diverting fruit to China will be more profitable, for one, will be more profitable. “We can double our sales and profits if we can sell to China where cherries are very popular," Momin said.






Cherries grown in Hunza, Ghizer and other districts are popular exports to China. —Photo by Ghulam Rasool


Currently, he ships his produce to Dubai through air-cargo. "It would be faster and cheaper if we could send it by road to China via Xinjiang as we can get a one-year border pass to travel within that border," Salman explained.

According to the Asian Development Bank (ADB), Gilgit-Baltistan produces over 100,000 metric tonnes of fresh apricots annually. While there are no official surveys, Zulfiqar Momin, who heads Farm House Pvt Ltd., which exports fresh and dried fruits to the Middle East, estimates that Gilgit-Baltistan produces up to 4,000 tonnes of cherries and up to 20,000 tonnes of apples.

“All fruits grown in Gilgit-Baltistan are organic with no pesticides used,” Momin said. [3]






Hunzakut women drying apricots in the Garelt village, Hunza river valley, with Mt Rakaposhi in the background.



That is not enough...According to the ADB, Gilgit-Baltistan has the potential to produce nearly 50,000MW of energy. Just Bunji Dam, a run-of-the-river project that the ADB has invested in, has the capacity to generate up to 7,100MW electricity when completed. [4]

“By building hydropower projects, Pakistan can sell clean energy to China and even use it for itself, the development consultant said. "If Bhutan can sell to India, why can’t we sell to China?” Hunzai pointed out that the Chinese already taking the country’s national grid to its border province.

However, the government is almost ready to revive the Diamer-Bhasha dam, a gravity dam on the Indus river in Gilgit-Baltistan, in the second phase of CPEC. Once completed, it is estimated to generate 4,500MW of electricity, besides serving as a huge water reservoir for the country.

The region has the potential to solve the load-shedding problems in the country which has been hurting the industrial sector along with general population for years.

*Things to improve and to look out for...*

Putting aside all the conspiracy theories and how the CPEC is bound to destroy local industry in Pakistan, or that Chinese will colonize regions like CPEC. Merily giving a notice to these theories is a sheer waste of one's time. While in actuality CPEC is bound to improve the lives of locals, especially in regions in GB. Region far less developed and developed, same change is expected in regions like Balochistan, KPK and FATA.

Once basic infrastructure facilities improve, it is bound to improve socio-economic situation of the people. As the tourists numbers increase locals are bound to profit from it, and it is can also play a key role in Pakistan's economy in coming years. As raw products reach better market swiftly, due to improved transport. This sector is also expected to do better than it has ever done before.

A factor to look out for is that, CPEC is expected to generate thousands of jobs for the locals. Just about 50,000 jobs will be generated in Gwadar, which a decade ago was a just small-fishing village. [6]

CPEC is expected to be a ‘game-changer’ for Pakistan, and especially for regions like Baluchistan, GB, KPK and FATA...One thing we need to realize is that better infrastructure alone cannot solve major problems of Pakistan, work needs to be done to improve education structure in the country and improve basic facilities for people. Improvement on Health facilities, along with educational infrastructure is a need for regions like GB.

One of the important things to adress is that local population of GB demands constitutional and political rights, and have long been raising their voices for these right. Continuous ignorance of these demands may lead to a sense of deprivation and may create more problems in future…

Mr Raees said GB was central to the CPEC project, but unfortunately the people had totally been neglected. “The federal government has also ignored the demand of the GB people that their representatives should be given representation in the parliament of Pakistan.” [7]

Most of the local reservations have long been resolved but one demands remains to be resolved, but some development has happened on this front too. Government is expected to give the region it’s due constitutional status and political representation in National Assembly and Senate. [8]

*The next step*





Students attend the morning assembly at Hasegawa Memorial Public School and College in Karimabad, Pakistan.


Gilgit-Baltistan has the potential to be Pakistan’s ‘real Shangri-la’. It has a high literacy rate, and in some areas literacy rate is in the 90’s. It is most definitely not facing the rest of the country has unfortunately had to face, the security situation have never really deteriorated like the rest of the country. And even the usual social problems a society faces are in very low number. There are few areas in the world like Hunza...Once a hardscrabble Himalayan town where residents barely had enough to eat, now a beacon of inspiration for the rest of the world.

Visitors to the stunningly beautiful valley, towered over by five snowcapped mountains, sometimes feel as if they are standing at the edge of the Earth — or, maybe, at the centre of it.

Either way, they often don’t feel as if they are in Pakistan, a country that struggles with poverty, pollution, Islamist militancy and a lacklustre education system, especially for women. [9]

Many parents in the valley say that if they had to choose, they would send their daughters to school over their sons. Nearly all families own at least a small plot of land. Residents say they cannot remember the last murder in the valley. And unlike in other parts of Pakistan, streams are not polluted with plastic bags, human waste and decaying appliances.

A World Bank study published last year concluded that female literacy in parts of the Hunza Valley had reached 90 per cent. “When I was in school, few could even speak English,” said Javed Ali, 41, manager of Karimabad’s Hill Top Hotel. “Now, everyone speaks it fluently.” From settlements at an elevation as high as 9,000ft, children walk up to three miles into the valley to get to school each morning.

After middle school, some female students enroll in the Aga Khan Higher Secondary School for Girls, which teaches only maths and science. Nearly all graduates go on to college, according to Zahra Alidad, the principal and a graduate of the school. [9]

*“When you have communities improving their own lives and obtaining education, it prevents easy manipulation of communities and allows them to be resilient against external forces,” Mr Walji said.*

If there can be communities which solely rely on local charity groups, and education to improve their lives. One can only imagine what proper attention given to such a rich place can lead to. _This is a thought we must all build on and take inspiration from, and look to imply this simple method in the rest of the country._


[1] Gilgit-Baltistans Liberation

[2] G-B Expressway to be the highest in world

[3] China-Pakistan Economic Corridor: A boon for the economy, a bane for locals

[4]‘A million tourists expected in GB this year’

[5] Potential of renewable energies in Pakistan

[6] 50,000 JOBS TO BE GENERATED IN GWADAR

[7]Is there Room for Improvement in CPEC Implementation in GB?

[8] Pakistan mulls elevating status of Gilgit-Baltistan on Chinese insistence

[9] Hunza Valley: Pakistan's 'real Shangri-La' is a world free from militant Islamists, poverty, pollution and a lacklustre education system

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
13 | Like Like:
58


----------



## WAJsal

Please share your thoughts, thank you...

@PARIKRAMA ,@Irfan Baloch ,@HRK ,@Horus ,@WebMaster ,@Manticore ,@waz ,@Jungibaaz ,@Kaptaan ,@Arsalan ,@ajpirzada ,@The Eagle ,@abdulbarijan ,@unleashed ,@shimshali ,@Emmie ,@nair ,@scorpionx ,@AUSTERLITZ ,@hellfire ,@saiyan0321 ,@Kambojaric ,@krash ,@JamD ,@shah1398 ,@anant_s ,@Mr.Meap ,@Slav Defence ,@notorious_eagle ,@balixd ,@Gufi ,@Oscar ,@Icarus ,@Joe Shearer ,@Levina ,@That Guy and others.....

@Neutron ,@Side-Winder ...

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## anant_s

Tanks for tag @WAJsal 

Isolated regions like Gilgit Baltistan do not enjoy fruits of economic growth like other regions. Being located in difficult topography, projects like CPEC will bring in unprecedented growth for region.

First (as you have mentioned) is improved road (& possibly rail) connectivity will allow faster movement of goods and services in the region. Fresh produce can now be shifted to consumption centers quickly, which will not only allow people to enjoy regional produce but also enable producers get access to a larger market and better income, something that is bound to show reflection in per capita income of the region in years to come.

Second, large infra projects like these bring in industry and associated requirement of skills. this will give opportunity to local population a chance to develop these skills by formal or vocational education/training. I'm expecting development of education system in technical areas and skill development, as a result.

Third, the trained working group will find more opportunities to work in their own area rather than having to move from GB to other parts of Pakistan. This will help in general development of area, in terms of social facilities like health care.

Immediate benefits from such projects may not be visible in short term but from long term view, these projects bring in huge amount of development, prosperity and general peace.
I wish people of GB region good wishes and a great future.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Fantastic read @WAJsal, it really seems like GB is like a paradise on Earth. 

And it seems so close to China as well, since it's right across the border. But it's actually thousands of kilometers away from my hometown HK lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
29


----------



## Kambojaric

GB is the heart of CPEC, quite simply because without it there would no link between Pakistan and the worlds second largest economy. Positive times lie ahead for the region and I wish that the Pakistani establishment realizes how imperative it is to integrate the region fully with Pakistan as per the wishes of the regions people.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Side-Winder

Wonderful, Very well written and compiled - I've shared the thread on PDF FB page. 
@WAJsal

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## shah1398

Master piece by @WAJsal . Who else can better state on ground situation and future prospects of a project other than a local of that area. Salutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## django

WAJsal said:


> Please note: It's nothing serious and not a long write-up on my part, i know i have missed some important topic. I have taken most of the content of the internet and have made sure to provide a source. And also note that, i am speaking in context of this region. Which also includes AJK. AJK and GB will equally benefit a lot from CPEC. It is supposed to be an informative and exciting read(hopefully). I have not looked to counter any conspiracy theories.
> And as always, any suggestions are welcome. Please point out any mistakes.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *CPEC and it’s benefits to GB*
> BY: @WAJsal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Karakoram mountain range, Astore Valley. — Photo by Najeeb Mahmud
> 
> 
> Gilgit-Baltistan, also known as ‘The Jewel of Pakistan’...and rightly so, the region holds some of the most breath-taking views in the world, from the highest peaks in the world and the most number of glaciers in the world, to the most magnificent lakes in the world. Apart from the beauty, the region holds significant strategic importance, it borders Pakistan with China and will act as a gateway for the rest of Pakistan once China-Pakistan-Economic-Corridor is completed.
> The strategic importance of the region is a historic one, considering : Gilgit-Baltistan was a part of Jammu and Kashmir princely state before partition, and on March 29, 1935, the British government took possession of Gilgit Agency from the state government, through a lease agreement for 60 years; reasons being The British feared of the Soviet expansionist moves, and therefore wanted to have direct control in the region. [1]
> The strategic location of the region allows Pakistan to have a direct link with China. Karakoram Highway was built in 1979, it took about 20 years to be fully completed starting in 1959 and open to traffic in 1979. The Karakoram Highway or the KKH will play a key role in China-Pakistan-Economic-Corridor, being the starting point of the great vision and the project.
> To be built over the next several years, the 3,218 kilometre route will connect Kashgar in China’s western Xinjiang region to the port of Gwadar. Currently, nearly 80 per cent of China’s oil is transported by ship from the Strait of Malacca to Shanghai, a distance of more than 16,000 km, with the journey taking between two to three months. But once Gwadar begins operating, the distance would be reduced to less than 5,000 km. KKH was to be realigned, and the existing network to be grown and perfected. Number of Tunnels, bridges and new roads have already been completed.
> 
> More details here: KKH Realignment: 94% work on the project completed so far, remaining to be completed by Sep. 25 this year
> 
> 
> New projects are also in construction process:
> Gilgit-Baltistan Expressway costing Rs82 billion would be the highest road in the world and bring economic revolution in the entire region, announced Gilgit-Baltistan Chief Minister Hafeezur Rahman.
> “An expressway costing Rs50 billion from Gilgit to Skardu will facilitate people of G-B and another from Islamabad to G-B needing capital injection of Rs82 billion will be constructed under the CPEC (China-Pakistan Economic Corridor),” he said.
> “The proposed Shonter-Astore road will reduce the distance between Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) and G-B by several hundred kilometres and also cut travel time between the two regions,” he added. [2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlighted in red is the route of National Highway 35, which is to be completely rebuilt and upgraded under the CPEC agreement. Highlighted in blue is the 175 kilometre road between Gilgit and Skardu which is to be upgraded to a 4-lane highway. (Source:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karakoram_Highway#/media/File:KKHReconstructions.png)
> 
> 
> It is also planned to make a rail link between Pakistan and China, which is a part of second phase of CPEC, and it is to be completed in 2018-2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karakoram Highway route map. The Khunjerab Railway is set to travel a similar route to the pre-existing Karakoram Highway.
> 
> *Land of opportunities*
> 
> Being a tourism paradise CPEC is expected to boost the tourism industry in Pakistan, especially in Gilgit-Baltistan. The region is considered to be a mountaineer’s paradise, since it is home to five of the ‘eight-thousanders’ (peaks above 8,000 metres), as well as more than 50 mountains over 7,000 metres. It is also home to the world’s second highest peak K2 and the Nanga Parbat. [3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mighty Nanga Parbat soars high in the first light of the sun. —Photo by Ghulam Rasool
> 
> 
> With improving security situation in the rest of the country and better infrastructure, this industry is expected to grow. Tourism plays a vital part for the locals in the region, most families are solely dependent on tourists. Tourism industry has never reached the potential it can mainly due to the poor infrastructure present and worsening security situation in the country. But in recent times this industry has improved and with more importance given to this sector things are expected to get better. And with CPEC going through the region, it is expected to attract more tourists.
> 
> “For a few years now, between 10,000 and 20,000 tourists would visit GB each year but in 2015, over 600,000 people visited GB and this year, it is expected that around one million people will travel to GB,” GB Tourism Secretary Jehanzeb Awan. [4]
> 
> Apart from the tourism industry a large chunk of the population relies on agriculture to support their living. Fruits of all sorts and dry fruits are a big part of this industry, this industry too has never really reached it potential. CPEC is bound to improve many basic thing stopping this industry from booming.
> 
> *Hopes *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Apples of Hunza...
> 
> 
> With the CPEC passing through Gilgit-Baltistan, Salman hopes the route will open business opportunities for the region's traders.
> 
> Diverting fruit to China will be more profitable, for one, will be more profitable. “We can double our sales and profits if we can sell to China where cherries are very popular," Momin said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherries grown in Hunza, Ghizer and other districts are popular exports to China. —Photo by Ghulam Rasool
> 
> 
> Currently, he ships his produce to Dubai through air-cargo. "It would be faster and cheaper if we could send it by road to China via Xinjiang as we can get a one-year border pass to travel within that border," Salman explained.
> 
> According to the Asian Development Bank (ADB), Gilgit-Baltistan produces over 100,000 metric tonnes of fresh apricots annually. While there are no official surveys, Zulfiqar Momin, who heads Farm House Pvt Ltd., which exports fresh and dried fruits to the Middle East, estimates that Gilgit-Baltistan produces up to 4,000 tonnes of cherries and up to 20,000 tonnes of apples.
> 
> “All fruits grown in Gilgit-Baltistan are organic with no pesticides used,” Momin said. [3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunzakut women drying apricots in the Garelt village, Hunza river valley, with Mt Rakaposhi in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not enough...According to the ADB, Gilgit-Baltistan has the potential to produce nearly 50,000MW of energy. Just Bunji Dam, a run-of-the-river project that the ADB has invested in, has the capacity to generate up to 7,100MW electricity when completed. [4]
> 
> “By building hydropower projects, Pakistan can sell clean energy to China and even use it for itself, the development consultant said. "If Bhutan can sell to India, why can’t we sell to China?” Hunzai pointed out that the Chinese already taking the country’s national grid to its border province.
> 
> However, the government is almost ready to revive the Diamer-Bhasha dam, a gravity dam on the Indus river in Gilgit-Baltistan, in the second phase of CPEC. Once completed, it is estimated to generate 4,500MW of electricity, besides serving as a huge water reservoir for the country.
> 
> The region has the potential to solve the load-shedding problems in the country which has been hurting the industrial sector along with general population for years.
> 
> *Things to improve and to look out for...*
> 
> Putting aside all the conspiracy theories and how the CPEC is bound to destroy local industry in Pakistan, or that Chinese will colonize regions like CPEC. Merily giving a notice to these theories is a sheer waste of one's time. While in actuality CPEC is bound to improve the lives of locals, especially in regions in GB. Region far less developed and developed, same change is expected in regions like Balochistan, KPK and FATA.
> 
> Once basic infrastructure facilities improve, it is bound to improve socio-economic situation of the people. As the tourists numbers increase locals are bound to profit from it, and it is can also play a key role in Pakistan's economy in coming years. As raw products reach better market swiftly, due to improved transport. This sector is also expected to do better than it has ever done before.
> 
> A factor to look out for is that, CPEC is expected to generate thousands of jobs for the locals. Just about 50,000 jobs will be generated in Gwadar, which a decade ago was a just small-fishing village. [6]
> 
> CPEC is expected to be a ‘game-changer’ for Pakistan, and especially for regions like Baluchistan, GB, KPK and FATA...One thing we need to realize is that better infrastructure alone cannot solve major problems of Pakistan, work needs to be done to improve education structure in the country and improve basic facilities for people. Improvement on Health facilities, along with educational infrastructure is a need for regions like GB.
> 
> One of the important things to adress is that local population of GB demands constitutional and political rights, and have long been raising their voices for these right. Continuous ignorance of these demands may lead to a sense of deprivation and may create more problems in future…
> 
> Mr Raees said GB was central to the CPEC project, but unfortunately the people had totally been neglected. “The federal government has also ignored the demand of the GB people that their representatives should be given representation in the parliament of Pakistan.” [7]
> 
> Most of the local reservations have long been resolved but one demands remains to be resolved, but some development has happened on this front too. Government is expected to give the region it’s due constitutional status and political representation in National Assembly and Senate. [8]
> 
> *The next step*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Students attend the morning assembly at Hasegawa Memorial Public School and College in Karimabad, Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Gilgit-Baltistan has the potential to be Pakistan’s ‘real Shangri-la’. It has a high literacy rate, and in some areas literacy rate is in the 90’s. It is most definitely not facing the rest of the country has unfortunately had to face, the security situation have never really deteriorated like the rest of the country. And even the usual social problems a society faces are in very low number. There are few areas in the world like Hunza...Once a hardscrabble Himalayan town where residents barely had enough to eat, now a beacon of inspiration for the rest of the world.
> 
> Visitors to the stunningly beautiful valley, towered over by five snowcapped mountains, sometimes feel as if they are standing at the edge of the Earth — or, maybe, at the centre of it.
> 
> Either way, they often don’t feel as if they are in Pakistan, a country that struggles with poverty, pollution, Islamist militancy and a lacklustre education system, especially for women. [9]
> 
> Many parents in the valley say that if they had to choose, they would send their daughters to school over their sons. Nearly all families own at least a small plot of land. Residents say they cannot remember the last murder in the valley. And unlike in other parts of Pakistan, streams are not polluted with plastic bags, human waste and decaying appliances.
> 
> A World Bank study published last year concluded that female literacy in parts of the Hunza Valley had reached 90 per cent. “When I was in school, few could even speak English,” said Javed Ali, 41, manager of Karimabad’s Hill Top Hotel. “Now, everyone speaks it fluently.” From settlements at an elevation as high as 9,000ft, children walk up to three miles into the valley to get to school each morning.
> 
> After middle school, some female students enroll in the Aga Khan Higher Secondary School for Girls, which teaches only maths and science. Nearly all graduates go on to college, according to Zahra Alidad, the principal and a graduate of the school. [9]
> 
> *“When you have communities improving their own lives and obtaining education, it prevents easy manipulation of communities and allows them to be resilient against external forces,” Mr Walji said.*
> 
> If there can be communities which solely rely on local charity groups, and education to improve their lives. One can only imagine what proper attention given to such a rich place can lead to. _This is a thought we must all build on and take inspiration from, and look to imply this simple method in the rest of the country._
> 
> 
> [1] Gilgit-Baltistans Liberation
> 
> [2] G-B Expressway to be the highest in world
> 
> [3] China-Pakistan Economic Corridor: A boon for the economy, a bane for locals
> 
> [4]‘A million tourists expected in GB this year’
> 
> [5] Potential of renewable energies in Pakistan
> 
> [6] 50,000 JOBS TO BE GENERATED IN GWADAR
> 
> [7]Is there Room for Improvement in CPEC Implementation in GB?
> 
> [8] Pakistan mulls elevating status of Gilgit-Baltistan on Chinese insistence
> 
> [9] Hunza Valley: Pakistan's 'real Shangri-La' is a world free from militant Islamists, poverty, pollution and a lacklustre education system


Excellent article and their is not much I can add as you have eloquenlty dealt with the major issues though just one point I would like to make, the government needs to take care of these ghouls in the Chilas area, the rail line passes through this area ,I would not want to see CPEC get hijacked by these thugs, is the government taking the appropriated steps to deal with these animals?Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

An amazing piece @WAJsal as it has been cleared that two regions are bound to profit from this corridor. The sea line having Baluchistan and the border holding area of gilgit baltistan. The importance of these Two regions cannot be understated in this corridor which also highlights the threat level by those who want it to fail. 

I am glad you have highlighted tourism and energy capabilities of gilgit baltistan. The beauty of pakistan is that each province has the capability of being the back bone of the economic strength of the entire nation. Such is the potential of this over 800000 km² territory possesses. Gilgit holds the key to energy and tourism and with the sites in gilgit, Pakistan can build a powerful economy based upon tourism alone and it is a fact bcz, as I have mentioned before, heaven on earth is not in Switzerland or Finland but in gilgit baltistan. Those that have not seen it, have not lived and are missing the beauty of planet earth. 

One must stress is the loyalty of the people of gilgit baltistan. They, to this day, have no mention in the constitution of pakistan and have zero representation in national assembly and only got provincial assembly 7 years ago!! Yet they never cease to believe in pakistan and the flag. Where others faltered and doubted they stood firm and loyal. A salute to the people of gilgit baltistan and a reminder to the govt yo immediately provide them national representation so that our brothers can enjoy the say they deserve in national affairs and we truly integrate them into Pakistan.


The northern areas provide a strong access to China which can be used to enter central Asia as well as Russia due to the closeness of Russian Chinese relations. 

The thing is we tap into the potential then its endless but that would require will power and effort.

I must also highlight the infrastructural development of gilgit baltistan is also the need of the moment since we are coming out of terrorism, looking towards a bright future and we need to use this time to take all our brothers with us. Azad kashmir, GB and fata.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Kabira

Gilget should be made in to province and represented in national assembly. Rest of the Pakistan will be busy in 2018 elections campaigns while they will feel kind of left out despite being patriotic Pakistanis. Their population is 3 million, they deserve 6 seats in national assembly.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Tipu7

Visiting both these regions is one of my dream yet to materialize.
During my university days, I and my group was pretty popular among ''Gilgiti people'' living in Hostel. We used to discuss General behavior of people, social interaction, religious issues, demography of North Pakistan, little bit history and future of region in focus of CPEC etc etc

So wishes and people experience apart, what most important is the Strategic importance of Gilgit-Baltistan. There are atleast three major events in past during which GB became focal point for Indo Pak hostility.

Firstly Indian claim, that GB as part of Kashmir and along with Azad Kashmir they consider GB as disputed territory. We need to remember that back in early 60s Pakistan & China resolved their border issues when Pakistan gave up portion of Gilgit agency via Shaksgam agreement, India criticized it a lot and tried to dissolve the agreements between Pakistan and India related to Kashmir issue.In Fact India started calling GB as ''Atoot Aung'' during that era.

Second in times when Karakarom highway was constructed and road link was developed between Pakistan and China. India that time turned Siachen into battle ground and claimed Siachen as her territory. Interestingly India remained silent about her Siachen claim for 30 years. Once Karakarom highway was constructed, India ignited an issue possibly in an attempt to pose threat to Karakorm highway hence hence to entire North Pakistan. 

Third was during late 80s when India started to conduct Exercise Brasstacks. Plan was to attack North Pakistan (Op Trident). Attack was suppose to Launch on Feb 1987 first on Gilgit then on Sikardu and to complete with in a week. Due to presence of Mountain divisions, superiority of Indian Air force over Pakistani counter parts, India was in much stronger position. As a result of such attack, Pakistan was unable to defend her Northern Areas, hence was suppose to launch counter attack in Punjab/Rajhastan region. For countering that eminent response after a possible Indian offense huge portion of Indian Military (2.5 Cores) were deployed close to Pakistan border in the name of Military drills. This dangerous plan was foiled and Pakistan urgently counducted counter measures. As both United States & Pakistan were allies in Afghanistan war and trapped Soviet Union was in no position to support India against possible Chinese interference hence whole plan was scrapped. (Ravi Rikhye wrote whole incident in his book *War that never was*)

Now we are in present, consider some key points,

1: Indian Mountain divisions are now enlarged to Mountain core.
2: India is preparing and planning for tackle two front war from long time.
3: India now has support of United States as well as her allied power at diplomatic, financial and strategic levels.
4: India has Modern Strategic transport air craft which can paratrop light armored vehicles too along with good strength of troops any where in North Pakistan on short notice.
5: Indian air force is dominant over Pakistan air force.
6: CPEC is going to grant Pakistan firm control over Kashmir issue as well as will develop better land link with China. China military presence will increase in region to protect this route once completed.
7: CPEC will transform Pakistan economy hence a stable economy mean, stronger military, bigger budget, stable diplomatic policies, more allies in region etc.
8: Militant Camps exist in these regions too.

Considering all above 8 points as well as recent frustration of Modi Sarkar towards CPEC and how he is complaining about this project with China & and its out come with United States must not be ignored. India lost proxy wars in Pakistan and using some random incident in India, India can attempt covert operation in GB under the title of ''Cross Border Anti Terror Op''. During such operation India will remain deploy 5 Lakh military with Pakistan border in order to face any possible counter attack. Since conflict will be limited and in mountaneous region, so use of Tactical or Ballistic nuclear weapons will be out of question. It will be a Kargil like conflict where both Militaries will fight conventionally in a locked region.

Lets suppose that if India manages to capture GB, then it will break land link between Pakistan and China. India will get land route to Afghanistan via Wakhan Corridor hence to Central Asia and Europe. It will sabotage CPEC project and firm India grip on Kashmir, Afghanistan and Iran. Pakistan who is already suffering from lack of strategic depth will be surrounded by India from three sides and Indian allies from fourth side. (71 like situation).

This was just a analysis from my part about strategic importance of GB. People just give importance to this region due to Landscapes, Mountains and Lakes (for obvious reason). But real thing is its strategic importance which must not be compromised at any cost and measures should be taken to strengthen our Direct Assault Mountain war fare capabilities from lessons learned in past wars as well as recent war on terror. GB is not just a Jewel for Pakistan, its also battle helmet which provide protection to entire Pakistan.

Rest I fully agree with your points, it was just crazy addition from my part as I take some conspiracy stuff very seriously. 




WAJsal said:


> Please note: It's nothing serious and not a long write-up on my part, i know i have missed some important topic. I have taken most of the content of the internet and have made sure to provide a source. And also note that, i am speaking in context of this region. Which also includes AJK. AJK and GB will equally benefit a lot from CPEC. It is supposed to be an informative and exciting read(hopefully). I have not looked to counter any conspiracy theories.
> And as always, any suggestions are welcome. Please point out any mistakes.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *CPEC and it’s benefits to GB*
> BY: @WAJsal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Karakoram mountain range, Astore Valley. — Photo by Najeeb Mahmud
> 
> 
> Gilgit-Baltistan, also known as ‘The Jewel of Pakistan’...and rightly so, the region holds some of the most breath-taking views in the world, from the highest peaks in the world and the most number of glaciers in the world, to the most magnificent lakes in the world. Apart from the beauty, the region holds significant strategic importance, it borders Pakistan with China and will act as a gateway for the rest of Pakistan once China-Pakistan-Economic-Corridor is completed.
> The strategic importance of the region is a historic one, considering : Gilgit-Baltistan was a part of Jammu and Kashmir princely state before partition, and on March 29, 1935, the British government took possession of Gilgit Agency from the state government, through a lease agreement for 60 years; reasons being The British feared of the Soviet expansionist moves, and therefore wanted to have direct control in the region. [1]
> The strategic location of the region allows Pakistan to have a direct link with China. Karakoram Highway was built in 1979, it took about 20 years to be fully completed starting in 1959 and open to traffic in 1979. The Karakoram Highway or the KKH will play a key role in China-Pakistan-Economic-Corridor, being the starting point of the great vision and the project.
> To be built over the next several years, the 3,218 kilometre route will connect Kashgar in China’s western Xinjiang region to the port of Gwadar. Currently, nearly 80 per cent of China’s oil is transported by ship from the Strait of Malacca to Shanghai, a distance of more than 16,000 km, with the journey taking between two to three months. But once Gwadar begins operating, the distance would be reduced to less than 5,000 km. KKH was to be realigned, and the existing network to be grown and perfected. Number of Tunnels, bridges and new roads have already been completed.
> 
> More details here: KKH Realignment: 94% work on the project completed so far, remaining to be completed by Sep. 25 this year
> 
> 
> New projects are also in construction process:
> Gilgit-Baltistan Expressway costing Rs82 billion would be the highest road in the world and bring economic revolution in the entire region, announced Gilgit-Baltistan Chief Minister Hafeezur Rahman.
> “An expressway costing Rs50 billion from Gilgit to Skardu will facilitate people of G-B and another from Islamabad to G-B needing capital injection of Rs82 billion will be constructed under the CPEC (China-Pakistan Economic Corridor),” he said.
> “The proposed Shonter-Astore road will reduce the distance between Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) and G-B by several hundred kilometres and also cut travel time between the two regions,” he added. [2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlighted in red is the route of National Highway 35, which is to be completely rebuilt and upgraded under the CPEC agreement. Highlighted in blue is the 175 kilometre road between Gilgit and Skardu which is to be upgraded to a 4-lane highway. (Source:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karakoram_Highway#/media/File:KKHReconstructions.png)
> 
> 
> It is also planned to make a rail link between Pakistan and China, which is a part of second phase of CPEC, and it is to be completed in 2018-2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karakoram Highway route map. The Khunjerab Railway is set to travel a similar route to the pre-existing Karakoram Highway.
> 
> *Land of opportunities*
> 
> Being a tourism paradise CPEC is expected to boost the tourism industry in Pakistan, especially in Gilgit-Baltistan. The region is considered to be a mountaineer’s paradise, since it is home to five of the ‘eight-thousanders’ (peaks above 8,000 metres), as well as more than 50 mountains over 7,000 metres. It is also home to the world’s second highest peak K2 and the Nanga Parbat. [3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mighty Nanga Parbat soars high in the first light of the sun. —Photo by Ghulam Rasool
> 
> 
> With improving security situation in the rest of the country and better infrastructure, this industry is expected to grow. Tourism plays a vital part for the locals in the region, most families are solely dependent on tourists. Tourism industry has never reached the potential it can mainly due to the poor infrastructure present and worsening security situation in the country. But in recent times this industry has improved and with more importance given to this sector things are expected to get better. And with CPEC going through the region, it is expected to attract more tourists.
> 
> “For a few years now, between 10,000 and 20,000 tourists would visit GB each year but in 2015, over 600,000 people visited GB and this year, it is expected that around one million people will travel to GB,” GB Tourism Secretary Jehanzeb Awan. [4]
> 
> Apart from the tourism industry a large chunk of the population relies on agriculture to support their living. Fruits of all sorts and dry fruits are a big part of this industry, this industry too has never really reached it potential. CPEC is bound to improve many basic thing stopping this industry from booming.
> 
> *Hopes *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Apples of Hunza...
> 
> 
> With the CPEC passing through Gilgit-Baltistan, Salman hopes the route will open business opportunities for the region's traders.
> 
> Diverting fruit to China will be more profitable, for one, will be more profitable. “We can double our sales and profits if we can sell to China where cherries are very popular," Momin said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherries grown in Hunza, Ghizer and other districts are popular exports to China. —Photo by Ghulam Rasool
> 
> 
> Currently, he ships his produce to Dubai through air-cargo. "It would be faster and cheaper if we could send it by road to China via Xinjiang as we can get a one-year border pass to travel within that border," Salman explained.
> 
> According to the Asian Development Bank (ADB), Gilgit-Baltistan produces over 100,000 metric tonnes of fresh apricots annually. While there are no official surveys, Zulfiqar Momin, who heads Farm House Pvt Ltd., which exports fresh and dried fruits to the Middle East, estimates that Gilgit-Baltistan produces up to 4,000 tonnes of cherries and up to 20,000 tonnes of apples.
> 
> “All fruits grown in Gilgit-Baltistan are organic with no pesticides used,” Momin said. [3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunzakut women drying apricots in the Garelt village, Hunza river valley, with Mt Rakaposhi in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not enough...According to the ADB, Gilgit-Baltistan has the potential to produce nearly 50,000MW of energy. Just Bunji Dam, a run-of-the-river project that the ADB has invested in, has the capacity to generate up to 7,100MW electricity when completed. [4]
> 
> “By building hydropower projects, Pakistan can sell clean energy to China and even use it for itself, the development consultant said. "If Bhutan can sell to India, why can’t we sell to China?” Hunzai pointed out that the Chinese already taking the country’s national grid to its border province.
> 
> However, the government is almost ready to revive the Diamer-Bhasha dam, a gravity dam on the Indus river in Gilgit-Baltistan, in the second phase of CPEC. Once completed, it is estimated to generate 4,500MW of electricity, besides serving as a huge water reservoir for the country.
> 
> The region has the potential to solve the load-shedding problems in the country which has been hurting the industrial sector along with general population for years.
> 
> *Things to improve and to look out for...*
> 
> Putting aside all the conspiracy theories and how the CPEC is bound to destroy local industry in Pakistan, or that Chinese will colonize regions like CPEC. Merily giving a notice to these theories is a sheer waste of one's time. While in actuality CPEC is bound to improve the lives of locals, especially in regions in GB. Region far less developed and developed, same change is expected in regions like Balochistan, KPK and FATA.
> 
> Once basic infrastructure facilities improve, it is bound to improve socio-economic situation of the people. As the tourists numbers increase locals are bound to profit from it, and it is can also play a key role in Pakistan's economy in coming years. As raw products reach better market swiftly, due to improved transport. This sector is also expected to do better than it has ever done before.
> 
> A factor to look out for is that, CPEC is expected to generate thousands of jobs for the locals. Just about 50,000 jobs will be generated in Gwadar, which a decade ago was a just small-fishing village. [6]
> 
> CPEC is expected to be a ‘game-changer’ for Pakistan, and especially for regions like Baluchistan, GB, KPK and FATA...One thing we need to realize is that better infrastructure alone cannot solve major problems of Pakistan, work needs to be done to improve education structure in the country and improve basic facilities for people. Improvement on Health facilities, along with educational infrastructure is a need for regions like GB.
> 
> One of the important things to adress is that local population of GB demands constitutional and political rights, and have long been raising their voices for these right. Continuous ignorance of these demands may lead to a sense of deprivation and may create more problems in future…
> 
> Mr Raees said GB was central to the CPEC project, but unfortunately the people had totally been neglected. “The federal government has also ignored the demand of the GB people that their representatives should be given representation in the parliament of Pakistan.” [7]
> 
> Most of the local reservations have long been resolved but one demands remains to be resolved, but some development has happened on this front too. Government is expected to give the region it’s due constitutional status and political representation in National Assembly and Senate. [8]
> 
> *The next step*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Students attend the morning assembly at Hasegawa Memorial Public School and College in Karimabad, Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Gilgit-Baltistan has the potential to be Pakistan’s ‘real Shangri-la’. It has a high literacy rate, and in some areas literacy rate is in the 90’s. It is most definitely not facing the rest of the country has unfortunately had to face, the security situation have never really deteriorated like the rest of the country. And even the usual social problems a society faces are in very low number. There are few areas in the world like Hunza...Once a hardscrabble Himalayan town where residents barely had enough to eat, now a beacon of inspiration for the rest of the world.
> 
> Visitors to the stunningly beautiful valley, towered over by five snowcapped mountains, sometimes feel as if they are standing at the edge of the Earth — or, maybe, at the centre of it.
> 
> Either way, they often don’t feel as if they are in Pakistan, a country that struggles with poverty, pollution, Islamist militancy and a lacklustre education system, especially for women. [9]
> 
> Many parents in the valley say that if they had to choose, they would send their daughters to school over their sons. Nearly all families own at least a small plot of land. Residents say they cannot remember the last murder in the valley. And unlike in other parts of Pakistan, streams are not polluted with plastic bags, human waste and decaying appliances.
> 
> A World Bank study published last year concluded that female literacy in parts of the Hunza Valley had reached 90 per cent. “When I was in school, few could even speak English,” said Javed Ali, 41, manager of Karimabad’s Hill Top Hotel. “Now, everyone speaks it fluently.” From settlements at an elevation as high as 9,000ft, children walk up to three miles into the valley to get to school each morning.
> 
> After middle school, some female students enroll in the Aga Khan Higher Secondary School for Girls, which teaches only maths and science. Nearly all graduates go on to college, according to Zahra Alidad, the principal and a graduate of the school. [9]
> 
> *“When you have communities improving their own lives and obtaining education, it prevents easy manipulation of communities and allows them to be resilient against external forces,” Mr Walji said.*
> 
> If there can be communities which solely rely on local charity groups, and education to improve their lives. One can only imagine what proper attention given to such a rich place can lead to. _This is a thought we must all build on and take inspiration from, and look to imply this simple method in the rest of the country._
> 
> 
> [1] Gilgit-Baltistans Liberation
> 
> [2] G-B Expressway to be the highest in world
> 
> [3] China-Pakistan Economic Corridor: A boon for the economy, a bane for locals
> 
> [4]‘A million tourists expected in GB this year’
> 
> [5] Potential of renewable energies in Pakistan
> 
> [6] 50,000 JOBS TO BE GENERATED IN GWADAR
> 
> [7]Is there Room for Improvement in CPEC Implementation in GB?
> 
> [8] Pakistan mulls elevating status of Gilgit-Baltistan on Chinese insistence
> 
> [9] Hunza Valley: Pakistan's 'real Shangri-La' is a world free from militant Islamists, poverty, pollution and a lacklustre education system

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## HRK

WAJsal said:


> Please note: It's nothing serious and not a long write-up on my part, i know i have missed some important topic. I have taken most of the content of the internet and have made sure to provide a source. And also note that, i am speaking in context of this region. Which also includes AJK. AJK and GB will equally benefit a lot from CPEC. It is supposed to be an informative and exciting read(hopefully). I have not looked to counter any conspiracy theories.
> And as always, any suggestions are welcome. Please point out any mistakes.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *CPEC and it’s benefits to GB*
> BY: @WAJsal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Karakoram mountain range, Astore Valley. — Photo by Najeeb Mahmud
> 
> 
> Gilgit-Baltistan, also known as ‘The Jewel of Pakistan’...and rightly so, the region holds some of the most breath-taking views in the world, from the highest peaks in the world and the most number of glaciers in the world, to the most magnificent lakes in the world. Apart from the beauty, the region holds significant strategic importance, it borders Pakistan with China and will act as a gateway for the rest of Pakistan once China-Pakistan-Economic-Corridor is completed.
> The strategic importance of the region is a historic one, considering : Gilgit-Baltistan was a part of Jammu and Kashmir princely state before partition, and on March 29, 1935, the British government took possession of Gilgit Agency from the state government, through a lease agreement for 60 years; reasons being The British feared of the Soviet expansionist moves, and therefore wanted to have direct control in the region. [1]
> The strategic location of the region allows Pakistan to have a direct link with China. Karakoram Highway was built in 1979, it took about 20 years to be fully completed starting in 1959 and open to traffic in 1979. The Karakoram Highway or the KKH will play a key role in China-Pakistan-Economic-Corridor, being the starting point of the great vision and the project.
> To be built over the next several years, the 3,218 kilometre route will connect Kashgar in China’s western Xinjiang region to the port of Gwadar. Currently, nearly 80 per cent of China’s oil is transported by ship from the Strait of Malacca to Shanghai, a distance of more than 16,000 km, with the journey taking between two to three months. But once Gwadar begins operating, the distance would be reduced to less than 5,000 km. KKH was to be realigned, and the existing network to be grown and perfected. Number of Tunnels, bridges and new roads have already been completed.
> 
> More details here: KKH Realignment: 94% work on the project completed so far, remaining to be completed by Sep. 25 this year
> 
> 
> New projects are also in construction process:
> Gilgit-Baltistan Expressway costing Rs82 billion would be the highest road in the world and bring economic revolution in the entire region, announced Gilgit-Baltistan Chief Minister Hafeezur Rahman.
> “An expressway costing Rs50 billion from Gilgit to Skardu will facilitate people of G-B and another from Islamabad to G-B needing capital injection of Rs82 billion will be constructed under the CPEC (China-Pakistan Economic Corridor),” he said.
> “The proposed Shonter-Astore road will reduce the distance between Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) and G-B by several hundred kilometres and also cut travel time between the two regions,” he added. [2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlighted in red is the route of National Highway 35, which is to be completely rebuilt and upgraded under the CPEC agreement. Highlighted in blue is the 175 kilometre road between Gilgit and Skardu which is to be upgraded to a 4-lane highway. (Source:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karakoram_Highway#/media/File:KKHReconstructions.png)
> 
> 
> It is also planned to make a rail link between Pakistan and China, which is a part of second phase of CPEC, and it is to be completed in 2018-2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karakoram Highway route map. The Khunjerab Railway is set to travel a similar route to the pre-existing Karakoram Highway.
> 
> *Land of opportunities*
> 
> Being a tourism paradise CPEC is expected to boost the tourism industry in Pakistan, especially in Gilgit-Baltistan. The region is considered to be a mountaineer’s paradise, since it is home to five of the ‘eight-thousanders’ (peaks above 8,000 metres), as well as more than 50 mountains over 7,000 metres. It is also home to the world’s second highest peak K2 and the Nanga Parbat. [3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mighty Nanga Parbat soars high in the first light of the sun. —Photo by Ghulam Rasool
> 
> 
> With improving security situation in the rest of the country and better infrastructure, this industry is expected to grow. Tourism plays a vital part for the locals in the region, most families are solely dependent on tourists. Tourism industry has never reached the potential it can mainly due to the poor infrastructure present and worsening security situation in the country. But in recent times this industry has improved and with more importance given to this sector things are expected to get better. And with CPEC going through the region, it is expected to attract more tourists.
> 
> “For a few years now, between 10,000 and 20,000 tourists would visit GB each year but in 2015, over 600,000 people visited GB and this year, it is expected that around one million people will travel to GB,” GB Tourism Secretary Jehanzeb Awan. [4]
> 
> Apart from the tourism industry a large chunk of the population relies on agriculture to support their living. Fruits of all sorts and dry fruits are a big part of this industry, this industry too has never really reached it potential. CPEC is bound to improve many basic thing stopping this industry from booming.
> 
> *Hopes *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Apples of Hunza...
> 
> 
> With the CPEC passing through Gilgit-Baltistan, Salman hopes the route will open business opportunities for the region's traders.
> 
> Diverting fruit to China will be more profitable, for one, will be more profitable. “We can double our sales and profits if we can sell to China where cherries are very popular," Momin said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherries grown in Hunza, Ghizer and other districts are popular exports to China. —Photo by Ghulam Rasool
> 
> 
> Currently, he ships his produce to Dubai through air-cargo. "It would be faster and cheaper if we could send it by road to China via Xinjiang as we can get a one-year border pass to travel within that border," Salman explained.
> 
> According to the Asian Development Bank (ADB), Gilgit-Baltistan produces over 100,000 metric tonnes of fresh apricots annually. While there are no official surveys, Zulfiqar Momin, who heads Farm House Pvt Ltd., which exports fresh and dried fruits to the Middle East, estimates that Gilgit-Baltistan produces up to 4,000 tonnes of cherries and up to 20,000 tonnes of apples.
> 
> “All fruits grown in Gilgit-Baltistan are organic with no pesticides used,” Momin said. [3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunzakut women drying apricots in the Garelt village, Hunza river valley, with Mt Rakaposhi in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not enough...According to the ADB, Gilgit-Baltistan has the potential to produce nearly 50,000MW of energy. Just Bunji Dam, a run-of-the-river project that the ADB has invested in, has the capacity to generate up to 7,100MW electricity when completed. [4]
> 
> “By building hydropower projects, Pakistan can sell clean energy to China and even use it for itself, the development consultant said. "If Bhutan can sell to India, why can’t we sell to China?” Hunzai pointed out that the Chinese already taking the country’s national grid to its border province.
> 
> However, the government is almost ready to revive the Diamer-Bhasha dam, a gravity dam on the Indus river in Gilgit-Baltistan, in the second phase of CPEC. Once completed, it is estimated to generate 4,500MW of electricity, besides serving as a huge water reservoir for the country.
> 
> The region has the potential to solve the load-shedding problems in the country which has been hurting the industrial sector along with general population for years.
> 
> *Things to improve and to look out for...*
> 
> Putting aside all the conspiracy theories and how the CPEC is bound to destroy local industry in Pakistan, or that Chinese will colonize regions like CPEC. Merily giving a notice to these theories is a sheer waste of one's time. While in actuality CPEC is bound to improve the lives of locals, especially in regions in GB. Region far less developed and developed, same change is expected in regions like Balochistan, KPK and FATA.
> 
> Once basic infrastructure facilities improve, it is bound to improve socio-economic situation of the people. As the tourists numbers increase locals are bound to profit from it, and it is can also play a key role in Pakistan's economy in coming years. As raw products reach better market swiftly, due to improved transport. This sector is also expected to do better than it has ever done before.
> 
> A factor to look out for is that, CPEC is expected to generate thousands of jobs for the locals. Just about 50,000 jobs will be generated in Gwadar, which a decade ago was a just small-fishing village. [6]
> 
> CPEC is expected to be a ‘game-changer’ for Pakistan, and especially for regions like Baluchistan, GB, KPK and FATA...One thing we need to realize is that better infrastructure alone cannot solve major problems of Pakistan, work needs to be done to improve education structure in the country and improve basic facilities for people. Improvement on Health facilities, along with educational infrastructure is a need for regions like GB.
> 
> One of the important things to adress is that local population of GB demands constitutional and political rights, and have long been raising their voices for these right. Continuous ignorance of these demands may lead to a sense of deprivation and may create more problems in future…
> 
> Mr Raees said GB was central to the CPEC project, but unfortunately the people had totally been neglected. “The federal government has also ignored the demand of the GB people that their representatives should be given representation in the parliament of Pakistan.” [7]
> 
> Most of the local reservations have long been resolved but one demands remains to be resolved, but some development has happened on this front too. Government is expected to give the region it’s due constitutional status and political representation in National Assembly and Senate. [8]
> 
> *The next step*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Students attend the morning assembly at Hasegawa Memorial Public School and College in Karimabad, Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Gilgit-Baltistan has the potential to be Pakistan’s ‘real Shangri-la’. It has a high literacy rate, and in some areas literacy rate is in the 90’s. It is most definitely not facing the rest of the country has unfortunately had to face, the security situation have never really deteriorated like the rest of the country. And even the usual social problems a society faces are in very low number. There are few areas in the world like Hunza...Once a hardscrabble Himalayan town where residents barely had enough to eat, now a beacon of inspiration for the rest of the world.
> 
> Visitors to the stunningly beautiful valley, towered over by five snowcapped mountains, sometimes feel as if they are standing at the edge of the Earth — or, maybe, at the centre of it.
> 
> Either way, they often don’t feel as if they are in Pakistan, a country that struggles with poverty, pollution, Islamist militancy and a lacklustre education system, especially for women. [9]
> 
> Many parents in the valley say that if they had to choose, they would send their daughters to school over their sons. Nearly all families own at least a small plot of land. Residents say they cannot remember the last murder in the valley. And unlike in other parts of Pakistan, streams are not polluted with plastic bags, human waste and decaying appliances.
> 
> A World Bank study published last year concluded that female literacy in parts of the Hunza Valley had reached 90 per cent. “When I was in school, few could even speak English,” said Javed Ali, 41, manager of Karimabad’s Hill Top Hotel. “Now, everyone speaks it fluently.” From settlements at an elevation as high as 9,000ft, children walk up to three miles into the valley to get to school each morning.
> 
> After middle school, some female students enroll in the Aga Khan Higher Secondary School for Girls, which teaches only maths and science. Nearly all graduates go on to college, according to Zahra Alidad, the principal and a graduate of the school. [9]
> 
> *“When you have communities improving their own lives and obtaining education, it prevents easy manipulation of communities and allows them to be resilient against external forces,” Mr Walji said.*
> 
> If there can be communities which solely rely on local charity groups, and education to improve their lives. One can only imagine what proper attention given to such a rich place can lead to. _This is a thought we must all build on and take inspiration from, and look to imply this simple method in the rest of the country._
> 
> 
> [1] Gilgit-Baltistans Liberation
> 
> [2] G-B Expressway to be the highest in world
> 
> [3] China-Pakistan Economic Corridor: A boon for the economy, a bane for locals
> 
> [4]‘A million tourists expected in GB this year’
> 
> [5] Potential of renewable energies in Pakistan
> 
> [6] 50,000 JOBS TO BE GENERATED IN GWADAR
> 
> [7]Is there Room for Improvement in CPEC Implementation in GB?
> 
> [8] Pakistan mulls elevating status of Gilgit-Baltistan on Chinese insistence
> 
> [9] Hunza Valley: Pakistan's 'real Shangri-La' is a world free from militant Islamists, poverty, pollution and a lacklustre education system



with all other benefits ... the thing which most of the people does not count about the region is its potential to become trading hub for Pakistan in long run .... its will surely attract businessmen from allover Pakistan particularly form KARACHI ... Sust Dry Port will be the next business hub ....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shotgunner51

WAJsal said:


> Please note: It's nothing serious and not a long write-up on my part, i know i have missed some important topic. I have taken most of the content of the internet and have made sure to provide a source. And also note that, i am speaking in context of this region. Which also includes AJK. AJK and GB will equally benefit a lot from CPEC. It is supposed to be an informative and exciting read(hopefully). I have not looked to counter any conspiracy theories.
> And as always, any suggestions are welcome. Please point out any mistakes.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *CPEC and it’s benefits to GB*
> BY: @WAJsal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Karakoram mountain range, Astore Valley. — Photo by Najeeb Mahmud
> 
> 
> Gilgit-Baltistan, also known as ‘The Jewel of Pakistan’...and rightly so, the region holds some of the most breath-taking views in the world, from the highest peaks in the world and the most number of glaciers in the world, to the most magnificent lakes in the world. Apart from the beauty, the region holds significant strategic importance, it borders Pakistan with China and will act as a gateway for the rest of Pakistan once China-Pakistan-Economic-Corridor is completed.
> The strategic importance of the region is a historic one, considering : Gilgit-Baltistan was a part of Jammu and Kashmir princely state before partition, and on March 29, 1935, the British government took possession of Gilgit Agency from the state government, through a lease agreement for 60 years; reasons being The British feared of the Soviet expansionist moves, and therefore wanted to have direct control in the region. [1]
> The strategic location of the region allows Pakistan to have a direct link with China. Karakoram Highway was built in 1979, it took about 20 years to be fully completed starting in 1959 and open to traffic in 1979. The Karakoram Highway or the KKH will play a key role in China-Pakistan-Economic-Corridor, being the starting point of the great vision and the project.
> To be built over the next several years, the 3,218 kilometre route will connect Kashgar in China’s western Xinjiang region to the port of Gwadar. Currently, nearly 80 per cent of China’s oil is transported by ship from the Strait of Malacca to Shanghai, a distance of more than 16,000 km, with the journey taking between two to three months. But once Gwadar begins operating, the distance would be reduced to less than 5,000 km. KKH was to be realigned, and the existing network to be grown and perfected. Number of Tunnels, bridges and new roads have already been completed.
> 
> More details here: KKH Realignment: 94% work on the project completed so far, remaining to be completed by Sep. 25 this year
> 
> 
> New projects are also in construction process:
> Gilgit-Baltistan Expressway costing Rs82 billion would be the highest road in the world and bring economic revolution in the entire region, announced Gilgit-Baltistan Chief Minister Hafeezur Rahman.
> “An expressway costing Rs50 billion from Gilgit to Skardu will facilitate people of G-B and another from Islamabad to G-B needing capital injection of Rs82 billion will be constructed under the CPEC (China-Pakistan Economic Corridor),” he said.
> “The proposed Shonter-Astore road will reduce the distance between Azad Jammu and Kashmir (AJK) and G-B by several hundred kilometres and also cut travel time between the two regions,” he added. [2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highlighted in red is the route of National Highway 35, which is to be completely rebuilt and upgraded under the CPEC agreement. Highlighted in blue is the 175 kilometre road between Gilgit and Skardu which is to be upgraded to a 4-lane highway. (Source:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Karakoram_Highway#/media/File:KKHReconstructions.png)
> 
> 
> It is also planned to make a rail link between Pakistan and China, which is a part of second phase of CPEC, and it is to be completed in 2018-2022.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karakoram Highway route map. The Khunjerab Railway is set to travel a similar route to the pre-existing Karakoram Highway.
> 
> *Land of opportunities*
> 
> Being a tourism paradise CPEC is expected to boost the tourism industry in Pakistan, especially in Gilgit-Baltistan. The region is considered to be a mountaineer’s paradise, since it is home to five of the ‘eight-thousanders’ (peaks above 8,000 metres), as well as more than 50 mountains over 7,000 metres. It is also home to the world’s second highest peak K2 and the Nanga Parbat. [3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mighty Nanga Parbat soars high in the first light of the sun. —Photo by Ghulam Rasool
> 
> 
> With improving security situation in the rest of the country and better infrastructure, this industry is expected to grow. Tourism plays a vital part for the locals in the region, most families are solely dependent on tourists. Tourism industry has never reached the potential it can mainly due to the poor infrastructure present and worsening security situation in the country. But in recent times this industry has improved and with more importance given to this sector things are expected to get better. And with CPEC going through the region, it is expected to attract more tourists.
> 
> “For a few years now, between 10,000 and 20,000 tourists would visit GB each year but in 2015, over 600,000 people visited GB and this year, it is expected that around one million people will travel to GB,” GB Tourism Secretary Jehanzeb Awan. [4]
> 
> Apart from the tourism industry a large chunk of the population relies on agriculture to support their living. Fruits of all sorts and dry fruits are a big part of this industry, this industry too has never really reached it potential. CPEC is bound to improve many basic thing stopping this industry from booming.
> 
> *Hopes *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Apples of Hunza...
> 
> 
> With the CPEC passing through Gilgit-Baltistan, Salman hopes the route will open business opportunities for the region's traders.
> 
> Diverting fruit to China will be more profitable, for one, will be more profitable. “We can double our sales and profits if we can sell to China where cherries are very popular," Momin said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cherries grown in Hunza, Ghizer and other districts are popular exports to China. —Photo by Ghulam Rasool
> 
> 
> Currently, he ships his produce to Dubai through air-cargo. "It would be faster and cheaper if we could send it by road to China via Xinjiang as we can get a one-year border pass to travel within that border," Salman explained.
> 
> According to the Asian Development Bank (ADB), Gilgit-Baltistan produces over 100,000 metric tonnes of fresh apricots annually. While there are no official surveys, Zulfiqar Momin, who heads Farm House Pvt Ltd., which exports fresh and dried fruits to the Middle East, estimates that Gilgit-Baltistan produces up to 4,000 tonnes of cherries and up to 20,000 tonnes of apples.
> 
> “All fruits grown in Gilgit-Baltistan are organic with no pesticides used,” Momin said. [3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunzakut women drying apricots in the Garelt village, Hunza river valley, with Mt Rakaposhi in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not enough...According to the ADB, Gilgit-Baltistan has the potential to produce nearly 50,000MW of energy. Just Bunji Dam, a run-of-the-river project that the ADB has invested in, has the capacity to generate up to 7,100MW electricity when completed. [4]
> 
> “By building hydropower projects, Pakistan can sell clean energy to China and even use it for itself, the development consultant said. "If Bhutan can sell to India, why can’t we sell to China?” Hunzai pointed out that the Chinese already taking the country’s national grid to its border province.
> 
> However, the government is almost ready to revive the Diamer-Bhasha dam, a gravity dam on the Indus river in Gilgit-Baltistan, in the second phase of CPEC. Once completed, it is estimated to generate 4,500MW of electricity, besides serving as a huge water reservoir for the country.
> 
> The region has the potential to solve the load-shedding problems in the country which has been hurting the industrial sector along with general population for years.
> 
> *Things to improve and to look out for...*
> 
> Putting aside all the conspiracy theories and how the CPEC is bound to destroy local industry in Pakistan, or that Chinese will colonize regions like CPEC. Merily giving a notice to these theories is a sheer waste of one's time. While in actuality CPEC is bound to improve the lives of locals, especially in regions in GB. Region far less developed and developed, same change is expected in regions like Balochistan, KPK and FATA.
> 
> Once basic infrastructure facilities improve, it is bound to improve socio-economic situation of the people. As the tourists numbers increase locals are bound to profit from it, and it is can also play a key role in Pakistan's economy in coming years. As raw products reach better market swiftly, due to improved transport. This sector is also expected to do better than it has ever done before.
> 
> A factor to look out for is that, CPEC is expected to generate thousands of jobs for the locals. Just about 50,000 jobs will be generated in Gwadar, which a decade ago was a just small-fishing village. [6]
> 
> CPEC is expected to be a ‘game-changer’ for Pakistan, and especially for regions like Baluchistan, GB, KPK and FATA...One thing we need to realize is that better infrastructure alone cannot solve major problems of Pakistan, work needs to be done to improve education structure in the country and improve basic facilities for people. Improvement on Health facilities, along with educational infrastructure is a need for regions like GB.
> 
> One of the important things to adress is that local population of GB demands constitutional and political rights, and have long been raising their voices for these right. Continuous ignorance of these demands may lead to a sense of deprivation and may create more problems in future…
> 
> Mr Raees said GB was central to the CPEC project, but unfortunately the people had totally been neglected. “The federal government has also ignored the demand of the GB people that their representatives should be given representation in the parliament of Pakistan.” [7]
> 
> Most of the local reservations have long been resolved but one demands remains to be resolved, but some development has happened on this front too. Government is expected to give the region it’s due constitutional status and political representation in National Assembly and Senate. [8]
> 
> *The next step*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Students attend the morning assembly at Hasegawa Memorial Public School and College in Karimabad, Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Gilgit-Baltistan has the potential to be Pakistan’s ‘real Shangri-la’. It has a high literacy rate, and in some areas literacy rate is in the 90’s. It is most definitely not facing the rest of the country has unfortunately had to face, the security situation have never really deteriorated like the rest of the country. And even the usual social problems a society faces are in very low number. There are few areas in the world like Hunza...Once a hardscrabble Himalayan town where residents barely had enough to eat, now a beacon of inspiration for the rest of the world.
> 
> Visitors to the stunningly beautiful valley, towered over by five snowcapped mountains, sometimes feel as if they are standing at the edge of the Earth — or, maybe, at the centre of it.
> 
> Either way, they often don’t feel as if they are in Pakistan, a country that struggles with poverty, pollution, Islamist militancy and a lacklustre education system, especially for women. [9]
> 
> Many parents in the valley say that if they had to choose, they would send their daughters to school over their sons. Nearly all families own at least a small plot of land. Residents say they cannot remember the last murder in the valley. And unlike in other parts of Pakistan, streams are not polluted with plastic bags, human waste and decaying appliances.
> 
> A World Bank study published last year concluded that female literacy in parts of the Hunza Valley had reached 90 per cent. “When I was in school, few could even speak English,” said Javed Ali, 41, manager of Karimabad’s Hill Top Hotel. “Now, everyone speaks it fluently.” From settlements at an elevation as high as 9,000ft, children walk up to three miles into the valley to get to school each morning.
> 
> After middle school, some female students enroll in the Aga Khan Higher Secondary School for Girls, which teaches only maths and science. Nearly all graduates go on to college, according to Zahra Alidad, the principal and a graduate of the school. [9]
> 
> *“When you have communities improving their own lives and obtaining education, it prevents easy manipulation of communities and allows them to be resilient against external forces,” Mr Walji said.*
> 
> If there can be communities which solely rely on local charity groups, and education to improve their lives. One can only imagine what proper attention given to such a rich place can lead to. _This is a thought we must all build on and take inspiration from, and look to imply this simple method in the rest of the country._
> 
> 
> [1] Gilgit-Baltistans Liberation
> 
> [2] G-B Expressway to be the highest in world
> 
> [3] China-Pakistan Economic Corridor: A boon for the economy, a bane for locals
> 
> [4]‘A million tourists expected in GB this year’
> 
> [5] Potential of renewable energies in Pakistan
> 
> [6] 50,000 JOBS TO BE GENERATED IN GWADAR
> 
> [7]Is there Room for Improvement in CPEC Implementation in GB?
> 
> [8] Pakistan mulls elevating status of Gilgit-Baltistan on Chinese insistence
> 
> [9] Hunza Valley: Pakistan's 'real Shangri-La' is a world free from militant Islamists, poverty, pollution and a lacklustre education system




Excellent article! Wish I can get a good translator and post it on Chinese media.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## American Pakistani

Excellent read.

Will love to see locals selling fruits to neighboring China and "stan" states and investing the earnings back in GB by growing more fruits and apple orchards.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Levina

Thanks for the tag Wajsie.
I've heard CPEC is going to be a fortune changer for GB. Analysts say that the projects conceived under CPEC will ease Pakistan’s energy shortages and make a substantial difference in the long term. Good for you guys!
I hope your government has begun training ppl in various trades relevant and required for economic corridor related professions.
What surprises me most is the fact that in a mountainous terrain like GB, literacy rate is as high as 90%, thats an incredible feat achieved by your people. Educated individuals, I believe, are going to be the most valuable asset of GB in future. 




WAJsal said:


> “All fruits grown in Gilgit-Baltistan are organic with no pesticides used,” Momin said. [3]


wow!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

An excellent effort @WAJsal .
Thanks for keeping it close to reality and focusing more on the potential of the region of Gilgit Baltistan. What is an important point to remember here is that CPEC is not just that road network. It covers job, industrial zones and MOST importantly power generation projects. Consider this, we have survived 12 hour load shedding, we are doing better in 5-6 hour load shedding, deal with that and a ensure 24/7 electricity supply and the industry and economy is bound to do much better. That alone will have HUGE implications.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

Thank you every one for the kind words, i hope it was informative.


Shotgunner51 said:


> Excellent article! Wish I can get a good translator and post it on Chinese media.


Thank you. Is that even possible? That would mean a lot, really. 


HRK said:


> with all other benefits ... the thing which most of the people does not count about the region is its potential to become trading hub for Pakistan in long run .... its will surely attract businessmen from allover Pakistan particularly form KARACHI ... Sust Dry Port will be the next business hub ....


Good points, my friend HRK. Actually it was an idea given by my father, he wanted me to write something on CPEC's benefits to GB, focusing mainly on social impact on people and how it could transform their lives. I haven't touched the heavy investments on other sectors. 
Sust Dry port will surely be a key hub for this project. These projects will create a lot of jobs. 


Chinese-Dragon said:


> And it seems so close to China as well, since it's right across the border. But it's actually thousands of kilometers away from my hometown HK lol.


You can surely plan a visit to Xinjiang, my father has told us about his visits to those parts many times. I have heard Urumqi is a beautiful place and its model is to be followed in GB and the rest of Xinjiang.
"Referring to his recent visit to China, he said the Chinese leadership wanted progress of Gilgit-Baltistan similar to that in China’s city Urumqi and other regions.

“I was impressed to see the progress of Urumqi in a short span of time. I have no doubt that we can make that kind of progress in our region too.” 
Source: http://pamirtimes.net/2016/09/02/army-to-go-to-any-extent-for-pakistans-security-gen-raheel/



anant_s said:


> (& possibly rail)


Definite rail, what are your thoughts on the project? I read an article on possible cost price and etc, etc...It is expected to be completed by 2022. It will be one heck of a project ones completed. 


Side-Winder said:


> Wonderful, Very well written and compiled - I've shared the thread on PDF FB page.
> @WAJsal


Thank you, share it with some propaganda sites too. Troll them, lol. 



Levina said:


> What surprises me most is the fact that in a mountainous terrain like GB, literacy rate is as high as 90%, thats an incredible feat achieved by your people. Educated individuals, I believe, are going to be the most valuable asset of GB in future.


With a system like we have here, it quit surprising to see too. 
I am sure you would have seen this video, but i know you wouldn't mind watch it a 100 times. 




That ending along with the article is dedicated to @Joe Shearer , good luck in life. 
@Arsalan , have you seen this video? 



django said:


> the government needs to take care of these ghouls in the Chilas area, the rail line passes through this area ,I would not want to see CPEC get hijacked by these thugs, is the government taking the appropriated steps to deal with these animals?Kudos


Need to follow NAP and improve education in Kohistan. Don't worry things will gradually improve. 


Who have i missed? @Zarvan ,@User ,@member.exe ,@Syed.Ali.Haider , and others...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## The Eagle

@WAJsal Thanks for the tag and a great write-up that why someone would miss to read.

It's a two way road that we can see for CPEC in the sense of growth for the whole region and neighbors while on other part, indeed GB is playing its rule as well which is beneficial for all and GB itself. CPEC would be more fruitful for GB in form of trade, growth, education and connectivity in short time, with more areas that the same would help more social and trade developments while supporting the tourism in GB with easy access to other parts of Pakistan. 

Thanks again for the share.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Levina

WAJsal said:


> Thank you every one for the kind words, i hope it was informative.
> 
> Thank you. Is that even possible? That would mean a lot, really.
> 
> Good points, my friend HRK. Actually it was an idea given by my father, he wanted me to write something on CPEC's benefits to GB, focusing mainly on social impact on people and how it could transform their lives. I haven't touched the heavy investments on other sectors.
> Sust Dry port will surely be a key hub for this project. These projects will create a lot of jobs.
> 
> You can surely plan a visit to Xinjiang, my father has told us about his visits to those parts many times. I have heard Urumqi is a beautiful place and its model is to be followed in GB and the rest of Xinjiang.
> "Referring to his recent visit to China, he said the Chinese leadership wanted progress of Gilgit-Baltistan similar to that in China’s city Urumqi and other regions.
> 
> “I was impressed to see the progress of Urumqi in a short span of time. I have no doubt that we can make that kind of progress in our region too.”
> Source: http://pamirtimes.net/2016/09/02/army-to-go-to-any-extent-for-pakistans-security-gen-raheel/
> 
> 
> Definite rail, what are your thoughts on the project? I read an article on possible cost price and etc, etc...It is expected to be completed by 2022. It will be one heck of a project ones completed.
> 
> Thank you, share it with some propaganda sites too. Troll them, lol.
> 
> 
> With a system like we have here, it quit surprising to see too.
> I am sure you would have seen this video, but i know you wouldn't mind watch it a 100 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That ending along with the article is dedicated to @Joe Shearer , good luck in life.
> @Arsalan , have you seen this video?
> 
> 
> Need to follow NAP and improve education in Kohistan. Don't worry things will gradually improve.
> 
> 
> Who have i missed? @Zarvan ,@User ,@member.exe ,@Syed.Ali.Haider , and others...



Oh yes! 
I remember watching it. It's the English speaking teacher who takes me by surprise ...each time. Lol
It feels good to see these ppl who enjoy the hardship they face, they have learnt to take it in their stride, and to spread positivity around. Could not help smiling as the slides of women laughing and having fun appeared on my mobile screen. 
Thanks once again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

WAJsal said:


> Who have i missed? @Zarvan ,@User ,@member.exe ,@Syed.Ali.Haider , and others...



I read your post with interest.

The two things that you point out are indeed important, and will be steps forward for GB undoubtedly: tourism and local agricultural exports. The main foundation for both of these to improve economic activity in GB is the improved infrastructure with a good highway and hotel facilities. The next step would be to ensure all-season capability with excellent snow and landslide removal equipment stationed at periodic intervals where needed, as well as adequate salting in the winter months (with proper culverts and retention ponds to avoid salt runoff into the Indus).

If good all-season access through the region is ensured, both tourism and agricultural exports will get a much-needed boost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

WAJsal said:


> Thank you every one for the kind words, i hope it was informative.
> 
> Thank you. Is that even possible? That would mean a lot, really.
> 
> Good points, my friend HRK. Actually it was an idea given by my father, he wanted me to write something on CPEC's benefits to GB, focusing mainly on social impact on people and how it could transform their lives. I haven't touched the heavy investments on other sectors.
> Sust Dry port will surely be a key hub for this project. These projects will create a lot of jobs.
> 
> You can surely plan a visit to Xinjiang, my father has told us about his visits to those parts many times. I have heard Urumqi is a beautiful place and its model is to be followed in GB and the rest of Xinjiang.
> "Referring to his recent visit to China, he said the Chinese leadership wanted progress of Gilgit-Baltistan similar to that in China’s city Urumqi and other regions.
> 
> “I was impressed to see the progress of Urumqi in a short span of time. I have no doubt that we can make that kind of progress in our region too.”
> Source: http://pamirtimes.net/2016/09/02/army-to-go-to-any-extent-for-pakistans-security-gen-raheel/
> 
> 
> Definite rail, what are your thoughts on the project? I read an article on possible cost price and etc, etc...It is expected to be completed by 2022. It will be one heck of a project ones completed.
> 
> Thank you, share it with some propaganda sites too. Troll them, lol.
> 
> 
> With a system like we have here, it quit surprising to see too.
> I am sure you would have seen this video, but i know you wouldn't mind watch it a 100 times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That ending along with the article is dedicated to @Joe Shearer , good luck in life.
> @Arsalan , have you seen this video?
> 
> 
> Need to follow NAP and improve education in Kohistan. Don't worry things will gradually improve.
> 
> 
> Who have i missed? @Zarvan ,@User ,@member.exe ,@Syed.Ali.Haider , and others...


Yup!! 
I have seen this one.  It had food and GB both in it, my fav topics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Great post! being a frequent visitor to GB until 5 years ago, I have good knowledge of the lack of infrastructure there and with CPEC becoming a reality, I knew GB will become a tourist hotspot especially for those who are after some unworldly experience (it won't affect tourisms to Bali and Thailand though ).... since I have been to Italy, Austria and Switzerland so I have seen most of the Alps and its scenic beauty and I can safely and humbly say GB has more to offer...GB is like addiction for a tourist and I met a lot of returning and dedicated from the west especially Germany who have been visiting Northern areas of Pakistan continuously for years despite the lack of infrastructure and security situation. As much as I wish the tourism to increase and economy to improve in this beautiful part of the world, I'm a bit awed at the prospects of the tourist induced problems like pollution and cultural challenge. But through careful planning and implementation these can be taken care of and I'm hopeful that people of GB are ready to cope those problems and turn those into opportunities and potential for themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Fantastic read @WAJsal, it really seems like GB is like a paradise on Earth.
> .


GB is fantastic place ..Watch this video of bike tour of our friends from Rawalpindi to Khunjerab pass(china border)..Camera is bit Shaky but turn HD(720p) on for better quality





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1051177088329649

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

@WAJsal 

I won't comment on economic development of GB and Pakistan overall because of CPEC, that is bound to happen, Balochistan, Northern Areas and GB have lots of untapped resources, once infrastructure improves, there is no end to exploration of these resources and development of these regions, the jobs and industries will come automatically. CPEC is the start to a journey full of economic development, self-reliance and peace. People think it’s just 46 billion dollars, but they fail to anticipate what follows these 46 billion dollars. It’s a start to finding our hidden treasures, just little patience and steadfastness and prosperity is waiting for Pakistanis including Balti people. INSHALLAH.

However, the area that has been ignored by up til now in discussion and even you ignored it in your write up is how easy access to Northern Areas and stable Balochistan can improve overall sports caliber in Pakistan. I believe we will find some of the finest athletes and footballers in that region; we can build our football, basketball, athletic and swimming teams. Any sports that involve stamina and technique you will find the people of these regions the best suited for that sport.

I am talking based on my own personal experience. If the Government of Pakistan sets its priorities right this 46 billion dollar investment is actually something that will help find you the hidden treasures and resources of Pakistan, and Pakistanis of these regions are one of those hidden resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WAJsal

Thank's for sharing @django , i watched this show and was thinking of sharing it. But forgot, thank you for reminding.






Very educational, @Arsalan ,@unleashed ....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## django

WAJsal said:


> Thank's for sharing @django , i watched this show and was thinking of sharing it. But forgot, thank you for reminding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very educational, @Arsalan ,@unleashed ....


No problem yaar and the sooner Gilgit becomes a province the better, it is crown jewel of Pakistan.Kudos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

WAJsal said:


> Thank's for sharing @django , i watched this show and was thinking of sharing it. But forgot, thank you for reminding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very educational, @Arsalan ,@unleashed ....


I do not like this guy a lot but will try to watch this some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarrardk9

Does anyone know what impact can CPEC have on Loading and Unloading service companies? How does it benefit them? Are there any articles on this?


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

*CPEC to enhance Gilgit Baltistan's export of dry apricot to Russia*
Source : Business Recorder Date : 03-03-2017 By : Parvez Jabri 



CPEC to enhance Gilgit Baltistan's export of dry apricot to Russia

Through its infrastructure connectivity, and promotion of local industry, the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is set to enhance exports from Gilgit Baltistan (GB) to Russia. As the largest importer of dry apricots in the world, Russia will increase its imports of dry apricots from GB among other things. This export enhancement through CPEC will fetch better prices to the producers of dry apricots and impact the standard of living at the grassroots of Pakistan's northern areas.

GILGIT: The share of Gilgit-Baltistan in apricot production is 114,286 tons per annum and its export to Russia, the world's largest importer of dry apricot, could be increased through CPEC connectivity, Director Agriculture Department GB, Fazlur Rehman said on Thursday.

One of the most precious gifts, the apricot in the Northern Areas, which was the major fruit among the variety of fruits in Gilgit Baltistan making it the largest apricot producing land in Pakistan.

He said it was estimated that there were a total of 2,971,935 apricot trees in GB, the most common fruit grown with an average 15 trees per household.

He said apricot had a long and interesting history and it was generally believed that the origin of apricot was China and Central Asia, where the fruit had been cultivated for food as well as for its therapeutic properties for more than 4,000 years.

Fazlur Rehman continued that the apricot tree had also been grown in neighbouring India and Tibet since times immemorial.

According to ancient records, the Hunzas, who inhabited the Himalayan Mountains in the northern regions of present-day Pakistan and were acknowledged for their vigor and long life span, cultivated and treasured apricot for its aptitude to foster health for more than 1500 years.

In Gilgit Baltistan, he said, apricots along with other deciduous fruits were primarily produced as cash crop where majority of families grew apricot.

The practice of planting seeds from the best trees over an extended period of time has resulted in an incredible amount of variation.

He said fruits had mainly been produced to meet annual family needs for dry fruit particularly during severe winter adding among all respondents 76% ranked apricot as their most preferred fruit tree.

Because apricot would meet most of their subsistence needs.

Dried apricot and kernels are main dry fruits for winter.

Most fuel wood is obtained from apricot trees.

Oil from kernels was obtained for various domestic uses while cracked kernel shells were also used as fuel, he added.

Fazal further said that 30% of the rural households would annually earn between Rs 6000 to Rs 8000 from apricot and its by-product in GB.

A farmer would often have as few as two or three trees of the same cultivar mixed with other.

Apricot varieties of Baltistan are Halmand, Wahphochuli, Lonakpochuli, Sherakarpochuli Shakhanda, Margulam, Karpochuli, Ambah, Staachuli, Khochuli, Brochuli. Names of some local cultivars of Gilgit region are Dugli, Neeli, Bedeiri, Chalpachu, Loli, Frugui, Khormagui, Alishah Kakas etc.

In Hunza, one of the larger fruited cultivars had outstanding quality for both fresh as well as dry use, with high soluble solids, pronounced aroma, and rich flavor.

"Alishah Kakas" was another favorite in Hunza because of its exceptionally high soluble solids, fine quality and firm texture making it suitable for shipping fresh and excellent for drying.

In Ghizer another cultivar "dugli" is best as it has two edible kernels inside the fruit and the fruit has larger size.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umaish Khan

CPEC Benefits to Gilgit Baltistan and Pakistan | Documentary

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Planning Minister Ahsan Iqbal has instructed for establishment of *a Software Park in Gilgit Baltistan* in align with completion of fiber optic project of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

He gave these instructions while chairing a meeting of Central Development Working Party in Islamabad on Friday.

The Minister said that establishment of this park will enable the people of the area to enter into a new era of modern technologies and data highways.

He said that CPEC fiber optic project is completing till December this year which will open news ways, enabling youth to accrue benefits of this multi-billion dollars project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Clutch




----------



## KaleemlOvely

CPEC is a very nice project no doubt


----------



## Mentee

KaleemlOvely said:


> CPEC is a very nice project no doubt


Bohat Acha project hai agar chinese emaandari sy Kam kry or hamay ch na bnay hazaara sy abbotabad motorway ka bayragark rk dia Inho or mazeed mehrbani jaari. Hain

NHA is also complicit to all this - - - - - - - lab test agaay ja k alter kr dyty hain - - - - - - - - - agr Kam rok b do to companies NHA head office ja k phr approve krva lyty hain. Randi khana bna k rkh dia hai


----------



## U-571

roads were also made by the british colonists, so why does it matter that gilgit baltistan getting roads?

lets start with economy, how many chinese companies are ready to invest in gilgit baltistan? how many urban infrastructural projects like metro trains are going to occur in gilgit baltistan? how many industries will be set up? how many villages of GB will be electrified? how many jobs will be created? how many GB people will be trained for jobs?

only one province will be getting lion's share of every real economic development and the rest will be just colonial ''passage'' or route for CPEC.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

U-571 said:


> roads were also made by the british colonists, so why does it matter that gilgit baltistan getting roads?
> 
> lets start with economy, how many chinese companies are ready to invest in gilgit baltistan? how many urban infrastructural projects like metro trains are going to occur in gilgit baltistan? how many industries will be set up? how many villages of GB will be electrified? how many jobs will be created? how many GB people will be trained for jobs?
> 
> only one province will be getting lion's share of every real economic development and the rest will be just colonial ''passage'' or route for CPEC.



F@ck of retard we dont want your shitty opinion here...


----------



## Arsalan

Mentee said:


> Bohat Acha project hai agar chinese emaandari sy Kam kry or hamay ch na bnay hazaara sy abbotabad motorway ka bayragark rk dia Inho or mazeed mehrbani jaari. Hain
> 
> NHA is also complicit to all this - - - - - - - lab test agaay ja k alter kr dyty hain - - - - - - - - - agr Kam rok b do to companies NHA head office ja k phr approve krva lyty hain. Randi khana bna k rkh dia hai


What happened?
Traveled from Faisalabad to Naran last April and used Hazara Express Highway (from Hasanabdal to Havalean) and it was PERFET! Such a delight as i made from Isb interchange to Havalean in 25-30 min only. It was great. What happened now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

Arsalan said:


> What happened?
> Traveled from Faisalabad to Naran last April and used Hazara Express Highway (from Hasanabdal to Havalean) and it was PERFET! Such a delight as i made from Isb interchange to Havalean in 25-30 min only. It was great. What happened now?


Arslan bhai yeh sb mil k pagal bna rhy hmy expletives* k bachay this ahsan Iqbal turned out to be a party spoiler 


Yeh jis company ko contract 2016 m dia ga is section ka is p 2013-2017 tk ban tha pak m or Qatar m phr kaysay contract mil Gia?


Initha darjay k corrupt hain vhi company contractor or vhi consultant b hai in k sirf name ka difference hai aik he hydra k sir hain.

Hamary engineers reports bna k bhajty hain vo head office ja k change ho jaati hain or yeh NHA valay aksar jahil logo ko bahijta hai site inspection k ley agr Kam bnd b kr do to opar sy order a jaty hain. Lahore Karachi motorway ka aik part b inhi companies nay complete krna hai. 

Matlab kal ko maintainance or reconstruction ka contract b inhi ko milay ga. Sahi - - - - - lgaya va hai Inho nay. Japan nay hamary hmsa-ay ko railway k ley loan dia koi 8 billions $ k round about mera khiyal sy 0.8 %interest rate p or vo 50 Sal m pay hona hai or hm nay 30 Sal m pay krna hai with 2.5 something

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Mentee said:


> Arslan bhai yeh sb mil k pagal bna rhy hmy expletives* k bachay this ahsan Iqbal turned out to be a party spoiler
> 
> 
> Yeh jis company ko contract 2016 m dia ga is section ka is p 2013-2017 tk ban tha pak m or Qatar m phr kaysay contract mil Gia?
> 
> 
> Initha darjay k corrupt hain vhi company contractor or vhi consultant b hai in k sirf name ka difference hai aik he hydra k sir hain.
> 
> Hamary engineers reports bna k bhajty hain vo head office ja k change ho jaati hain or yeh NHA valay aksar jahil logo ko bahijta hai site inspection k ley agr Kam bnd b kr do to opar sy order a jaty hain. Lahore Karachi motorway ka aik part b inhi companies nay complete krna hai.
> 
> Matlab kal ko maintainance or reconstruction ka contract b inhi ko milay ga. Sahi - - - - - lgaya va hai Inho nay. Japan nay hamary hmsa-ay ko railway k ley loan dia koi 8 billions $ k round about mera khiyal sy 0.8 %interest rate p or vo 50 Sal m pay hona hai or hm nay 30 Sal m pay krna hai with 2.5 something


Oh so you were talking about kick backs, bribes and corruption!

I though the road have broken down as well and therefore i was surprised that i traveled on it in April and it was perfect. Also planning to use it next week again for a trip up north so though i better get some info.


----------



## Luosifen

GB calls for further cooperation with Xinjiang​ 
By Mariam Raheem | Gwadar Pro Aug 17, 2022



GILGIT, Aug 17. (Gwadar Pro)- “Deepening cooperation with China in trade, technology, tourism and other fields will considerably promote business in the GB region.” Ashfaq Ahmad, President of Gilgit Baltistan Chamber of Commerce and Industry (GBCCI) highlighted in a recent interview with Gwadar Pro.
Last month, the first meeting of the Working Group on Economic and Trade Cooperation between Xinjiang and Pakistan was held online. On the occasion, the “Memorandum of Understanding between the Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region Committee of the China Council for the Promotion of International Trade and the Pakistan’s Gilgit Baltistan Chamber of Commerce and Industry” was signed, and the Foreign Affairs Office of the People’s Government of Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region launched consultations on the establishment of sister provinces and regions with the GB region of Pakistan.
Ashfaq Ahmad believes this meeting will further strengthen the consensus on cooperation with chambers of commerce and industry and other trade promotion agencies in Xinjiang, strengthen friendly cooperation in economy, trade and tourism, and provide support to enterprises of both sides.
He pointed out that it is imperative to speed up the flow of the port, facilitate entry and exit of people from both countries and strengthen economic and trade exchanges through the border. “Strengthening the construction of Khunjerab Port will be of great benefit to increase the employment opportunities in the GB region. The northern areas have a lot of agricultural products, including cherries, apricots, goat meat and so on. They have great export potential.” the president added.
“China has advanced technology and mature experience in the inspection and prevention of foot-and-mouth disease in meat animals and the packaging and transportation of fresh fruits.” Ashfaq Ahmad further explained, “the joint establishment of laboratories in Pakistan and technology transfer by joint ventures can improve the industrial chain for Pakistan’s agricultural products, increase the added value and expand exports. Currently, we are focusing on the exchanges between chambers of commerce and promoting the implementation of industrial cooperation.”
GB area is rich in natural and cultural tourism resources, and its precipitous mountains, crystal glaciers and gentle valleys make tourists feel like paradise. Ashfaq Ahmad said that Skardu International Airport has been constructed and is applying for the opening of flights between China and Pakistan. He called on the Pakistani government to give more attention and support to the GB region to develop logistics and fully unleash its tourism potential.









GB calls for further cooperation with Xinjiang


GILGIT, Aug 17. (Gwadar Pro)- “Deepening cooperation with China in trade, technology, tourism and ot




gwadarpro.pk


----------

